# Booking fee for French sites



## 89520 (May 26, 2005)

I'm new to motorhoming and we're planning to go to France (Alsace & Lorraine region) this August to tour around for a couple of weeks. I've looked at booking some sites on the internet but some want a 20euro admin charge, that gets a bit much if you're only staying 1 or 2 nights. 

What are others experiences of booking on the internet or is there a better way of doing it? Is it risky to just go and hope to get in somewhere? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Booked up four different sites this year in Alsace late July & early August for just two nights in each, on speaking to them none was worried about booking fee or deposit despite it being on the website. Don't normally bother but we are meeting up with freinds who are new to m/homing and were reluctant to go without pre-booked sites.
Get the impression that they only want booking fee/ deposits if you are asking them to reserve a pitch for a week or more.
We booked pitches using the following 2 websites,

www.camping-alsace.com

www.abccamping.com


----------



## 89520 (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for that Paulway. 

The Camping-Alsace site looks particularly interesting, as I've not come across many websites which show the location on a map and also give useful information about the site. 

What's your experience on standards, how does the star rating compare to sites here? Could you please recommend a campsite book for France?


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Have to be honest, we have never stopped at this part of the world before, we thought we would have a change from South of France and Germany. We would have liked to go to Italy again but my wife is not able to get away for the length of time to do it justice.
So this year we thought we would go to Paris for a few days (never been before always driven right by), booked a site just outside recomended by another Motorhomer and on the ABC site, and go away from the coast to Alsace just for a change.
Generally we find French sites quite good but sometimes cramped, you don't get the Caravan Club regulation pitch size very often. If you get a bad site then it normally is very bad but hey it is all a matter of taste and what you think is good and bad may not be the same for me!! 
For me either don't book a site at all or just for a short time so that if a site is rubbish you can either move on without too much loss of fees or put up with it for the couple of days you are there.
Just my twopennyworth anyway!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi rovi,

We did the Alsace 2 or 3 years back. Stayed at 'le Vallon de l'Ehn' a municipal campsite at Obernai. Its walking distance to village, we found it ok. Another one we stayed at was 'Camping de Saverne' Saverne nearest to town in that region.
If you like aires then Kayserberg has a lovely aires very near to village ideal for one or two nights. You can go out for a meal and walk back. Lovely village.

:wav:


----------

